# Spring tool holder experiment



## GarageGuy (Sep 3, 2014)

I saw doubleboost and oxtoolco's YouTube videos about spring tool holders, also known as "swan neck" tool holders.  I've never had much luck parting steel with my lathe, and thought this might help.  I started with a piece of O-1 tool steel about 2" x 7" x 1".  This was a first try, and it is too big and bulky, but it works fine.  I'll refine it and make it shorter on the next one. 











Here is a video I made trying it out for the first time.

[video=youtube_share;vB-9P8G7n48]http://youtu.be/vB-9P8G7n48?list=UUCvaOlt0JI9gBVS3W5fJ9oQ[/video]

It works pretty good!  You can see it flexing at about 36 seconds and 42 seconds in the video.  I've never been able to part steel with any consistency before.  I cut off 7 pieces of steel the size of quarters without any problems.

GG


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 3, 2014)

That is very cool.  Never seen anything like that before.


----------

